# 2,200 Acre QDM Club in Telfair County Looking For 1 Member



## Scout21 (Oct 1, 2007)

This club has been QDM'd for the last four years.  It is comprised of 2,200 acres of a mix of pines and hardwoods  with a couple creeks.
There are only three members currently (one out of state).  
We have a cookhouse and bunkhouse.
There are three stocked ponds.
We are looking for a serious trophy hunter.  Annual membership is $2,500.  Call 478.285.1044


----------



## zksailfish (Oct 1, 2007)

*lease*

how many people total will you have on the lease.

Thanks also are you allowed guest


----------



## Scout21 (Oct 1, 2007)

Right now we are only looking for one other member.  Guest are allowed but with some restrictions.  Currently we allow three guest per member a year during deer season.  Unrestricted the rst of the year.  However, we would be open to discussing other options.


----------



## Scout21 (Oct 1, 2007)

I see that I did not answer your question.  A total of four members for now.


----------



## Gadget (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, that's a great deal, only 4.5 dollars an acre!!


I'd suggest adding a couple memberships to lower the cost a little but you shouldn't have a problem filling up with only needing 1 member.


----------



## seabear2 (Oct 9, 2007)

This is a fine piece of land guys. Someone needs to jump on this.


----------



## jharrell (Oct 13, 2007)

I live in  Northern Coffee County. Where is this piece located. Is there turkey's ,and do you have any pictures of any of the deer you have harvested. I am really interested. Also I am a Bowhunter, does this club set up good for a bowhunter.
Thanks,
Justin


----------



## seabear2 (Oct 16, 2007)

^^^


----------



## zksailfish (Oct 16, 2007)

any pictures of bucks you have taken off of the property


----------



## seabear2 (Oct 23, 2007)

^^^


----------



## zksailfish (Oct 25, 2007)

*pictures*

i guess no picture

any pictures on game cams?


----------



## seabear2 (Nov 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jjdbuck (Feb 3, 2008)

i know this is old but are you still looking for a member.pm me thanks


----------

